# Referral fee question



## hydor (Mar 21, 2007)

A developer contact of mine wants to build 5 homes in Dublin CA. The homes will be aproximately 3000 sq ft and sell for 1.5 million. I'm going to put him in touch with one of the construction company I have worked with in the past and would like to receive a referral fee.

How much is appropriate to ask for?

tia


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> IMO.....the appropriate amount to ask for is $0.
> 
> Why charge someone just for simply making a referral. Just do him a favor and he can return the favor later. Personally, if someone asked me for a referral fee, I would never use them again.


...


----------

